# Granada Cinema/Gala Bingo hall - Enfield



## Pip (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi,
this is the first timei've tried to post with images, so I hope it works!

This is the only remaining 'old' cinema of Enfield Towns original 3. 





















I grew up in Enfield, and remember going to all 3 cinemas. There was the ABC, The Florida and the Granada.
After the Granada cinema closed, it became a Gala Bingo hall and I believe the upstairs 'circle' was left intact. I have not found any means of entry as yet, and it is slap-bang in the middle of the town!

Anyway, please forgive my crap photography skills (if the images appear that is).
Oh, and if anyone wants any info as to the Granada's whereabouts, just ask.

Pip


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Pip
Thanks for posting those pics. I found them interesting. 



Pip said:


> Anyway, please forgive my crap photography skills (if the images appear that is).



Nothing wrong with your photos as far as I can see. I like that you've included close-ups of the decorative 'twiddly-bit' details. Nice one. 

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks intresting, I hope you can get inside I would love to see


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 6, 2007)

Superb pics Pip 
What lovely detailing eh? Thanks for sharing ya pics with us.

Lb


----------



## rikj (Aug 6, 2007)

I grew up around there as well pip, been to a few films in there! Was back in London for a visit last year and took some pics of the outside also. After doing a bit of digging seems that there have been problems with break-ins for raves etc.


----------



## Pip (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, 
thanks for the comments. I thought i'd add a few more pics of the Granada.
This is the right-hand side of the building.




One of the exit staircases, from the circle (cinema is building on the left).




some random pics.......












............... and this must be where everyone now leaves their kebab, chips, pizza, kentucky etc.






Thanks for looking

Pip


ps here's a link to a flash-earth image http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.652539&lon=-0.083079&z=19.9&r=0&src=msl the cinema is at the north end of Burleigh Way.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those, Pip. Cool staircase. Cool pics, too. Enjoyed those (apart from the kebabs, kentucky, etc. ).

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Another cool set of pics Pip -ta very much!

Lb


----------



## King Al (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Pip, everyone loves a cast iron drain pipe this place looks really intresting I would love to see the inside


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 9, 2007)

King Al said:


> ........everyone loves a cast iron drain pipe......



That is, unless you're half way climbing up one, and it starts to come away from the wall!!! 
Not that it's ever happened to me of course!! 


Lb


----------



## King Al (Aug 9, 2007)

Theres a trick to it


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 9, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> That is, unless you're half way climbing up one, and it starts to come away from the wall!!!
> Not that it's ever happened to me of course!!



         Just like the staircase that didn't start to come away from the wall when I wasn't part way up it!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 9, 2007)

What is it about metal objects supposed to be fixed to walls, but aren't?!!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 9, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> What is it about metal objects supposed to be fixed to walls, but aren't?!!



I know! It's most inconsiderate of them!


----------



## King Al (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going to write to there Union representative


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 10, 2007)

King Al said:


> I am going to write to there Union representative



Thanks for that KA -see if you can get some sort of CAST IRON guarantee that it'll never happen again!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 10, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks for that KA -see if you can get some sort of CAST IRON guarantee that it'll never happen again!



And if not...NAIL 'EM!


----------



## King Al (Aug 10, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> see if you can get some sort of CAST IRON guarantee that it'll never happen again!



 I will try and get them to CAST a new light on the issue and make sure the don’t FORGE any excuses


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Pete (Aug 18, 2007)

> I grew up in Enfield, and remember going to all 3 cinemas. There was the ABC, The Florida and the Granada.
> After the Granada cinema closed, it became a Gala Bingo hall and I believe the upstairs 'circle' was left intact. I have not found any means of entry as yet, and it is slap-bang in the middle of the town!



Like Rikj i also grew up around Enfield, in fact within a short walk of here. unfortunately i still live there at present despite escaping for a few years. Admittedly i am only old enough to recall the Cannon cinema (originally 'The Savoy' and later the ABC) still in operation - now the site of Tesco, and by that time it was split into 4 screens. The Florida, which had become the town house club, was still standing till a couple of years ago when they put the new road through.

My parents recall going to all three cinemas, but 'The Rialto' (as the granada was previously known) was the earliest to close, in the early 1970's and was a bingo hall from that point until the new one opened on the A10. Personally ive not ever been inside, open or closed but do have a couple of old photos of it somewhere which i can add to the thread.

Pete


----------



## Pip (Aug 18, 2007)

Pete..... plz add those piccies, memories are good! 
I remember going to Saturday morning pictures (cost 5p iirc) at the ABC, and I still remember the 'ABC song' that all us kids sang. If it was your birthday, you went up on the stage and they gave you badges......... ahhhhhhhh those were the days.

Pip


----------



## King Al (Aug 20, 2007)

AHHHHH health and safety alert: UP on stage, BADGES you must be mad


----------

